

Ask HN: Would you quit a job before finding a new one? - threwitaway

I recently started a new job, but it's turned out to be entirely different than what I had expected. There are a number of reasons why I want to leave (which I can explain if necessary), but I'm wondering if I should do so before finding a new position.<p>Several recruiters have told me that it's the kiss of death to leave a job before finding a new one, and that employers look favorably upon people who are still employed. Is this really true in the tech industry?<p>Also, I'm having a hard time coming up with ways to interview without leaving in the middle of the day. Last time I was looking, I was never offered an after-hours interview, and had to take several half days. Were I actually unemployed, I'd be able to interview at all hours of the day.<p>So should I quit before finding something new? What has your experience been in the past?
======
Jcasc
I'd say yes, but I'm sure the favorable degree to which a recruiter may look
upon an employed candidate is less in the tech industry than that of more
traditional corporate oriented businesses.

If you're applying to start ups, I doubt they'd care as long as you have the
skills necessary.

------
stonemetal
It is favorable for the recruiter because they know you aren't out there
looking for a job 24/7 while they are trying to sell you. It also means you
employment history has no gaps.

------
rick888
It has always been better for me (not quitting my job) because I am more
confident when I know I have a job to fall back on.

